# Como componer un tanque de reverb con muelles (resortes)



## DRUMSs (Jul 3, 2010)

hola

 *QU*isiera que me ayudaran y me dieran ideas de como reparar este tanque de reverb de un alpha eigth ya que si sale el efecto pero no entra,.. me doy cuenta porque se golpea la alpha eigth y suena el reverb espero me puedan ayudar gracias pongo fotos para que me entiendan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2010)

Las dos amarillas son las bobinas , una es de entrada y la otra es la de salida (que funciona)

Ahora tenes que detectar si el problema está en la bobinita de entrada (le medís continuidad con el tester , pero desconectada del circuito) o ver si el circuito no la excita.

Saludos !


----------



## DRUMSs (Jul 3, 2010)

hola gracias por responder 

pero la cuestion es que  en la out si esta conectada la bobina pero en in no,,, la bobina esta suelta y no se como se tenga que poner para que haga contacto y tenga una conexion si puedo subo mas fotos para que me puedan ayudar mucho mejor graciassss


----------



## Electronec (Jul 3, 2010)

Según la foto...parece que se a despegado del metal cobrizo.

Si es cuestión de pegado......lo tienes facil.

Saludos.


----------



## julio961 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola les cuento que tengo u amplificador Peavey bandit 112 al cual se le corto un resorte de la caja de reveb, el tema es que ya lo pude arreglar pero no funciona el efecto al tocar la guitarra, pero si golpeo la reverb si suena un ruido de reverb, que puedo hacer? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2013)

Foto grande y nítida del interior de la caja !

Posiblemente no le esté llegando señal por la bobina de entrada , algún golpe !


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 13, 2013)

Fíjate en la bobina del in del reverb a veces se aisla uno de los cables, y queda pegado solo del plastico aislante, eso pasaba en varios modelos la xr600, la pm4, la xm4, la pro110, etc


----------



## nachocamacho (Feb 19, 2020)

Hola, quería ver si alguno me puede dar una mano.

Tengo un amplificador valvular al cual no le funciona la reverb, revisando el tanque de reverb funciona correctamente, pero lo que no funciona es un transformador que tiene antes del tanque de reverb, según estuve averiguando este tipo de transformadores tiene una impedancia primaria de 22k y la secundaria 8 homs, el tema que no se consiguen tan fácilmente y los únicos que se consiguen salen más caros que un amplificador.
Mi pregunta es, se podrá adaptar otro transformador que sea más comercial y fácil de conseguir ?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2020)

nachocamacho dijo:


> Hola, quería ver si alguno me puede dar una mano.
> 
> Tengo un amplificador valvular al cual no le funciona la reverb, revisando el tanque de reverb funciona correctamente, pero lo que no funciona es un transformador que tiene antes del tanque de reverb, según estuve averiguando este tipo de transformadores tiene una impedancia primaria de 22k y la secundaria 8 homs, el tema que no se consiguen tan fácilmente y los únicos que se consiguen salen más caros que un amplificador.
> Mi pregunta es, se podrá adaptar otro transformador que sea más comercial y fácil de conseguir ?
> Desde ya muchas gracias


Prueba con un transformador de alimentación entrada 220V salida 6-0-6V (300mA) tomando solo una de las salidas de 6V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2020)

Si funcionara , entonces lo desarmas , pones todas las E de un lado y las I del otro usando un papel de entre-hierro para reducir la magnetización-saturación.

Saludos !


----------



## nachocamacho (Feb 19, 2020)

Disculpen la ignorancia, el lado de los 6v iría a la rever ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2020)

nachocamacho dijo:


> Disculpen la ignorancia, el lado de los 6v iría a la rever ?


Correcto


----------



## nachocamacho (Feb 20, 2020)

Hola que tal, no conseguí trafo de 6+6, conseguí un trafo de 220v a 6v y funcionó muy bien, lo único que noto es  que le falta un poco de volumen a la reverb, pero teniendo en cuenta que se pudo solucionar con algo que tenía tirado es ta más que bien.
Muchas gracias Fogonazo  por la ayuda !!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2020)

Si tienes a mano un transformador de 220 a 12-0-12 V o 220 a 12V puedes probar como funciona.
En el peor de los casos causará una recarga de la etapa que excita al transformador provocando distorsión/saturasión/recorte, pero no se quema nada y retirando el transformador todo vuelve a la normalidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2020)

Te recuerdo lo que te mencioné antes , *cómo eso trabaja en clase A con corriente contínua* , eso magnetiza y luego satura el núcleo , por eso . . .


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si funcionara , entonces lo desarmás , pones todas las E de un lado y las I del otro usando un papel de entre-hierro para reducir la magnetización-saturación.
> 
> Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te recuerdo lo que te mencioné antes , *cómo eso trabaja en clase A con corriente contínua* , eso magnetiza y luego satura el núcleo , por eso . . .


Donde viste el esquema   
Tal ves se pueda solo desacoplar capacitor mediante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2020)

nachocamacho dijo:


> lo que no funciona es un transformador que tiene antes del tanque de reverb, según estuve averiguando este tipo de transformadores tiene una impedancia primaria de 22k y la secundaria 8 Ohms,



Transformador excitador simple trabajando en clase A , sinó debería ser doble para push pull y compensar la dc 

Se todas maneras nunca le hace mal un entrehierro a un transformador de audio

Voto por que desarme el transformador viejo  !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Transformador excitador simple trabajando en clase A , sinó debería ser doble para push pull y compensar la dc
> 
> Se todas maneras nunca le hace mal un entrehierro a un transformador de audio
> 
> Voto por que desarme el transformador viejo  !


Pero es el transformador excitador del rever, el amplificador funcionaba
Para mi es solo un adaptador de impedancia que se podría desacoplar.

¡ Exijo vehementemente la aparición del circuito ! (Hagamos de cuenta que aquí grité )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2020)

Si , la excitación del resorte es con un electroiman (que andaba), seguramente sea una adaptación de impedancia o una etapa amplificadora . . . 

Diagrama yááááá 😩


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , la excitación del resorte es con un electroiman (que andaba), seguramente sea una adaptación de impedancia o una etapa amplificadora . . .
> 
> Diagrama yááááá 😩


O caso contrario hay piquete


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2020)

O le aconsejaremos que conecte el resorte directo a 200V 

. . .  A ver cómo le reverbera


----------



## nachocamacho (Feb 21, 2020)

Uuuu ya casi lo termine de armar, pero desarmo un poco y le saco unas fotos, también se me había ocurrido que podría funcionar con un transformador de los que se utilizan para música funcional, son los trafo que se pone en cada parlante
Otra cosa desarme el trafo original y tenía un bobinado arriba de otro, separado por muchas capas de papel encerado, en el centro estaba el hierro y envolviendo el bobinado de la foto está el bobinado más grueso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2020)

Cómo estaban puestas las chapas ?

Intercaladas o todas las E de un lado ?


P.D.: Si contás las espiras de ambos devanados , podemos sacar la relación de transformación para adaptarle uno de 220V-*XX*V mejor adaptado


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2020)

nachocamacho dijo:


> Uuuu ya casi lo termine de armar, pero desarmo un poco y le saco unas fotos, *también se me había ocurrido que podría funcionar con un transformador de los que se utilizan para música funcional,* son los trafo que se pone en cada parlante
> Otra cosa desarme el trafo original y tenía un bobinado arriba de otro, separado por muchas capas de papel encerado, en el centro estaba el hierro y envolviendo el bobinado de la foto está el bobinado más grueso.


Tienen una relación mas baja, son *100v a 8/4Ω* o *70v a 8/4Ω* pero podría funcionar, en el peor caso sería lo mismo que el transformador de 220v a 12-0-12V


----------



## nachocamacho (Feb 23, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cómo estaban puestas las chapas ?
> 
> Intercaladas o todas las E de un lado ?
> 
> ...


Estaban todas las E en el mismo lado
Les hago una consulta, revolviendo mis tesoros que para otro son mugre conseguí un trafo de 220v a 3-0-3v podría funcionar ? Quizás me equivoco pero en el razonamiento homo sapiens que suena en mi cabeza dice que si con el de 6v la reverb se escucha muy muy poco quizás con el de 3 se va a escuchar el doble de fuerte. Pruebo o podré quemar el bobinado del tanque de reverb ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2020)

Probá con el de 3 y con el de 12 . . .


----------



## nachocamacho (Feb 23, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con el de 3 y con el de 12 . . .


No quemaré nada no ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2020)

No , sólo verifica el tema del volumen , comentá y seguimos


----------



## nachocamacho (Feb 23, 2020)

Bueno lo probé, y si bien pareciera que se escucha un poco más la verdad es que no me gusta el sonido, es como muy metalico o agudo. Aclaro que con el trafo de 6 v notaba lo mismo. Será que los tipo de trafo que le puse estan un bobinado arriba de otro y el original estaba un bobinado dentro del otro ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2020)

Le pusiste todas las E de un lado , las I  del otro y con un papel de entre-hierro ?


----------



## nachocamacho (Feb 23, 2020)

Creo que el problema es que este trafo tiene un bobinado arriba de otro
Voy a ver si consigo otro que tenga el bobinado adentro de otro y pruebo hacer lo de las chapas


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2020)

nachocamacho dijo:


> Creo que el problema es que este trafo tiene un bobinado arriba de otro
> Voy a ver si consigo otro que tenga el bobinado adentro de otro y pruebo hacer lo de las chapas


Ese transformador se lo ve "Sano"


----------



## Edwin bok (Oct 8, 2020)

Buen día. 

Quisiera saber si es posible arreglar este tanque de reverb que pertenece a un amplificador yamaha a transistores de los años 80. Tiene suelto uno de los resortes.

En caso de tener arreglo pensaría enviarlo a un técnico en otra ciudad ya que mis conocimientos en electrónica son nulos. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 8, 2020)

Dependiendo. Si solo se soltó (dificil) se coloca y ya. Si se cortó (muy probable) quizas se pueda volver acomodar alguna espira para rehacer el soporte roto. Habria que ver que no quede muy tirante.
Por otro lado si se quebró algun soporte, en especial plastico, ahi si que habria que analizar el estado.
Puedes poner foto detallada de donde se soltó?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2020)

Iría enganchado exactamente igual que el otro !


----------



## Edwin bok (Oct 8, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Dependiendo. Si solo se soltó (dificil) se coloca y ya. Si se cortó (muy probable) quizas se pueda volver acomodar alguna espira para rehacer el soporte roto. Habria que ver que no quede muy tirante.
> Por otro lado si se quebró algun soporte, en especial plastico, ahi si que habria que analizar el estado.
> Puedes poner foto detallada de donde se soltó?



No se si las tomé d ela manera correcta, espero sirvan.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 8, 2020)

Se ven joya. Parece que en cada punta del resorte lleva un vástago ferroso o magnetico... La verdad no me acuerdo bien. Si alguno tiene a mano o si conoce cómo va, o cómo reemplazar que comente.
El tema es cómo enganchar ese vástago otra vez


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 9, 2020)

Buenas, ¿no probaste a tratar de meterlo a presión para ver si agarra?


----------



## Edwin bok (Oct 9, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, ¿no probaste a tratar de meterlo a presión para ver si agarra?


Hola, Sí pero no enganchaba. 

La parte gris que tiene en la punta del resorte (vástago) se reventó del lugar en que debería estar.


----------

